

Has Your Watch Appreciated 158%? - CaseyGeneAllen
http://www.watchely.com/

======
CaseyGeneAllen
Watchely is the new solution to watch sales and research.

Watchely aims to close the gap between watch buyers and sellers, helping them
approach online and auction watch sales more informed through intelligent
analytics. We've utilized the power of big data science to help build a better
marketplace.

~~~
ssyphon
I am seeing a number of errors with the CSS and JS of the site. It appears to
be trying to load off of a secure domain(https) but the link provided is http.

Changing the url to https threw an SSL connection error.

~~~
CaseyGeneAllen
Thanks for the info ssyphon, I will take a look with my dev. Would the site
not load at all for you?

~~~
ssyphon
This is what I am seeing:

[http://imgur.com/a/ecu68#cNXpwO5](http://imgur.com/a/ecu68#cNXpwO5)

If your dev needs help, just drop an email address here and Ill send you guys
an email and try to help things get sorted out.

~~~
CaseyGeneAllen
Thanks for the info, shoot me a note at casey.gene.allen@gmail.com and lets
chat about fixing it.

